# SHENZHEN | KWG Topchain Plaza | 200m | 57 fl | T/O



## Khale_Xi (Oct 8, 2021)

This one was built super quickly and we didn't even notice it...

Developers: KWG Holdings 合景泰富集团-国内领先房地产开发商，香港上市房企 + Topchain Group 同创集团_同创集团官网

AB座为约*200米高*、57层的超高层塔楼,C座为约15米高


https://sz.fang.lianjia.com/loupan/p_hjtcgcbkmnu/



Mid 2020









Late 2021, T/O


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

@Khale_Xi , thanks for all of your effort


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

SSP: KWG Topchain Plaza, Shenzhen - SkyscraperPage.com


----------

